# HomePods et comptes Music parent/enfant



## pierre 38 (17 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai un HomePod à la maison configuré avec mon compte Apple Music et qui apparaît donc dans mon domicile HomeKit 
Je viens d’acheter un HomePod mini pour mon enfant et je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour qu’il soit attaché au compte de mon enfant pas au mien, que les musiques ne se mélangent pas que chacun puisse écouter ce qu’il veut quand il veut.
Je l’ai en premier configuré sur le domicile HomeKit mais à ce moment là il hérite de toute ma configuration personnelle. 
Je l’ai configuré avec l’iPad et le compte de mon enfant mais à ce moment là il apparaît dans un autre Domicile HomeKit !

Comment faire pour avoir les deux HomePod dans la même maison mais chacun avec son compte music et sa musique ?

Quelle est la configuration recommandée dans ce cas?

Bien évidement mon enfant fait partie de la famille d un point de vue iCloud 

J’espère avoir été à peu près clair ....
Merci de votre aide


----------



## JeanRisEncore (17 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Dans l'application Maison, un appui long sur l'icone du homepod de votre fils pour accéder aux réglages, 
à la ligne musique et podscasts, mettre en utilisateur principal votre fils. Est ce que ça pourrait être la solution ?


----------



## pierre 38 (17 Décembre 2020)

Je vais essayer merci


----------

